# who should I get comprehensive sickness insurance with??? Please help!



## Antonia29 (Jul 5, 2012)

Me and my partner are applying for the EEA 2 residence card at the moment and we need comprehensive sickness insurance. Does anyone have experience with it and who to get it from as cheap as possible? Thanks!


----------



## koor (Jul 13, 2012)

Antonia29 said:


> Me and my partner are applying for the EEA 2 residence card at the moment and we need comprehensive sickness insurance. Does anyone have experience with it and who to get it from as cheap as possible? Thanks!


I am also looking for answers to this question. Since I am a student here in UK and I am covered by NHS, why I would need another comprehensive health insurance?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

koor said:


> I am also looking for answers to this question. Since I am a student here in UK and I am covered by NHS, why I would need another comprehensive health insurance?


If you are covered by the NHS why do you think you need comprehensive health insurance.?

What visa are you on?


----------



## Nettle (Jul 21, 2011)

I think you should be covered by the NHS which is pretty comprehensive - you can get extra insurance from people such as Bupa for quicker treatment and nice private hospitals


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Again a lot of misinformed replies.
European Regulations have some specific requirements for a comprehensive sickness insurance, such as those exercising treaty rights as student or self-sufficiency. In some cases, European Health Insurance Card can meet the requirement (if the applicant is in UK only temporarily), but otherwise a private cover is needed. NHS isn't acceptable as proof of comprehensive sickness insurance under European Regulations.
See http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/documents/policyandlaw/ecis/chapter4.pdf?view=Binary

I wish people check facts before posting!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

koor said:


> I am also looking for answers to this question. Since I am a student here in UK and I am covered by NHS, why I would need another comprehensive health insurance?


You don't, as you are coming on a student visa.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Antonia29 said:


> Me and my partner are applying for the EEA 2 residence card at the moment and we need comprehensive sickness insurance. Does anyone have experience with it and who to get it from as cheap as possible? Thanks!


Which of you is an EU national exercising treaty rights, and in what capacity?


----------



## koor (Jul 13, 2012)

Crawford said:


> If you are covered by the NHS why do you think you need comprehensive health insurance.?
> 
> What visa are you on?


This is what the paradox is. UKBA asking is on the form (EE2 and BR5) to provide 'comprehensive health insurance' without any explanation or clarification as who should do this. It may apply to short term visitors (family) who do not have access to NHS but not to those who have been living here as student for years as in my case; that is what I reckon. But if I leave this field blank or N/A, then I am afraid that they may return the application after holding for several months... 

My visa is Tier 4.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

koor said:


> This is what the paradox is. UKBA asking is on the form (EE2 and BR5) to provide 'comprehensive health insurance' without any explanation or clarification as who should do this. It may apply to short term visitors (family) who do not have access to NHS but not to those who have been living here as student for years as in my case; that is what I reckon. But if I leave this field blank or N/A, then I am afraid that they may return the application after holding for several months...
> 
> My visa is Tier 4.


Sorry, I don't understand why you are asking this question. If you are in the UK on a Tier 4 visa, then YOU do have access to the UK.

What, and for whom, are you filling out an application now? 

Also what nationality are you?


----------



## koor (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you very much all for your clarifications; much appreciated. I am now certain that this field doesn't apply to me as I have got access to NHS. It's only for short-term visitors whose case does not fall under the treaty.


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

Hey everyone,

On the topic of CSI and the EEA2 I had a quick question. I'm an EEA National here in the UK for a 1 year Masters program. My husband and I will be applying for EEA2 so that he can spend the whole year here with me (he currently holds an EEA FP). 

My questions are:
1. Can I apply for an EHIC card? The website says that applicants need to be UK residents (https://www.ehic.org.uk/Internet/startApplication.do). If I'm here temporarily, do I qualify?

2. If I am able to get an EHIC card, will this be sufficient as proof of my CSI coverage? My husband is going to buy insurance from Bupa but if we can avoid paying more money for my coverage, that would be ideal. 

3. I'm currently covered under my parents' insurance policies as I'm a student under 25. If I can't get EHIC, will proof of my coverage with my parents' Canadian insurance companies suffice for EEA2?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------

